# Zinger aluminum dog crate



## Jeff H (Oct 1, 2007)

Has anyone seen the new crate by Zinger Winger? Can you expand on it's construction and quality?

thanks


----------



## Jim Coggins (Feb 2, 2004)

I have two in my truck. They are of high quality, same as everything else I have purchased from Zinger. Large, well constructed, doors have high quality latch with lock if needed. It takes two people to assemble but once there they should withstand a lot of abuse. 
Jim


----------



## DDRetrievers (Jun 20, 2006)

I got 2 of them and must say they are great! I put up some pictures of them a little while ago......

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=24629


----------



## NorthernRob (Feb 27, 2014)

I would not recommend purchasing any of the kennels from Zinger. The claims made on their website are bogus! The kennel cannot contain an escape artist at all. I am surprised so many people have had good experiences with the kennel and/or the company! My experience with both have been beyond horrible. I have had the kennel for less than a year to crate my 9yr old Husky Shepherd while I am away and have had to get the locks replaced 3 times, purchase a heavy duty tow chain to keep the door closed, replace the entire front end/door frame, and now have a broken door. The product is under a one year warranty and with all these positive claims you would think the company would stand behind their product - DEAD WRONG! Zinger Winger is unwilling to accept liability and replace the door.


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

You might want to look at Ruff Tuff http://www.rufftoughkennels.com/
Well made product and of the many kennels I have owned over the years hands down the best kennel yet. The only disadvantage is they are one piece and which make storage a bit of a challenge when you are not using them but the advantage is they do not separate while they are being used. Also if you deal directly with the company out in South Dakota, they are wonderful people and will go the extra mile to insure customer satisfaction.


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

I have had a Zinger for 4 years with zero problems. I also have a couple of Ruff Tough kennels. Another great product. I might prefer them other then Zinger due to their smaller size ie less room for the dogs to bang around in an accident. I did order a Ruff last fall. It took me over 2 months to get it. They were VERY slow to answer emails or voice mails. 2 mo for my for the last email. Another thing that was strange, the kennel smelled so bad of cigarette smoke, I had to set it outside for a week. Aside from that, great American made product.


----------

